# Tolkien To Become A Saint?



## st0rmb0rn (Jul 16, 2018)

Tolkien To Become A Saint?

https://aleteia.org/2018/07/14/will-tolkien-and-chesterton-be-declared-saints/


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 16, 2018)

st0rmb0rn said:


> Tolkien To Become A Saint?
> 
> https://aleteia.org/2018/07/14/will-tolkien-and-chesterton-be-declared-saints/



Wow! What you shared is very interesting. When I began to read the article I thought. "S_ure, Chesterton's canonization is highly probable but Tolkien?" _

Chesterton was afterall appointed a Papal Knight Commander of St. Gregory the Great by Pope Pius the XI. As well, his books on Christian apologetics, most notably _Orthodoxy _and his _Father Brown _stories hold him in high esteem of the Church.

But the more I read and thought about Tolkien I began to think that he, perhaps in more concrete but less obvious ways than Chesterton also wrote thematically on Christian apologetics. On virtue and faith, of light defeating darkness, of the sacrifice of the one for the salvation of all. His Catholicism was so ingrained in him that there is no separating it from his writings.

I hope some day they are both canonized. Afterall, their reach and influence far exceeded their lifetimes and that of others made saints before them.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 16, 2018)

st0rmb0rn said:


> Tolkien To Become A Saint?
> 
> https://aleteia.org/2018/07/14/will-tolkien-and-chesterton-be-declared-saints/




Funny you two mention this, for behold:

https://causefortolkien.org


CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 17, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Funny you two mention this, for behold:
> 
> https://causefortolkien.org
> 
> ...



Interesting. Thanks CL...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 17, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> Interesting. Thanks CL...


Welcome!




CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 17, 2018)

To me, he already is one, if of a different kind: the patron saint (and, it could be said, founder) of modern Fantasy.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 18, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> To me, he already is one, if of a different kind: the patron saint (and, it could be said, founder) of modern Fantasy.



I agree SES but you are perhaps forgetting the marvelous works and consistent influence of George MacDonald on JRRT. Tolkien took fantasy to an entirely new level but one must give MacDonald his due. His stories though written a generation earlier are still, "modern" in their presentation.


----------

